# Orijen Dog Food



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there, since we had our scare with Lola and found out that we have to really watch her hip (she may need the FHO surgery) I was advised by our Vet to feed her some EFA's, Glucosamine, Chondroiten Sulfate, & MSM. I went this morning and purchased the Orijen Fish kibble and Lola likes it. 
My question is, how do I know if she is getting enough EFA's, Glucosamine & Chondroiten Sulfate from the Orijen food? Do you think I still need to supplement with added EFA's, Glucosamine & Chondroiten Sulfate. Also, there isn't any MSM in the food so is that something that I should add too?

Thank you,
Sandy & Lola


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I can't help you with supplements, but we recently switched to Orijen kibble and I've noticed a big jump in Dusty's energy level since we started the Orijen. We're happy with the switch so far.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I guess you would need to figure out how much of the EFA's etc are in the food and then ask your vet if that's enough. When your vet some "some", how much did he actually mean? You'll need to find out. 

You may want to go to the Orijen web site to get a better analysis of the food.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Joelle, I'm glad to hear about the positive response with the Orijen food. I was actually shocked today to see how large the kibble was - Lola seems to be okay with that though. She's pretty tiny, she's only 6 lbs so hopefully she will continue to enjoy the food.

Daniel, I did ask my vet and his initial response was that the amount really didn't matter, as long as we were getting it into her diet. I think I'm more worried about the amount than I need to be, but that's just me. I like knowing the actual #'s so I can ensure she's getting what she needs. I may just have to see if she seems to have more energy and if she shows less signs of her hip bothering her.

The xray in 3 months should help us determine how she's doing too.

I'm really glad I found this forum though because it gives me alot of comfort to hear about other peoples experiences!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Sandy , if you want you can talk with Sabine at the following site. She is an excellent nutritionist . She has various consultation packages . Next week I will be getting my Molly's done. I have already filled out a questionaire and emailed it to her. Every dog requires different needs. Her site is really good. She is very good at answering questions. I have emailed her four times already and have had prompt answeres . My basic consultation ,diet based only ,only cost $22 U.S. But it a worthwhile site to read. She refuses to give ratings like some sites do because what might be good for one dog , may not be goood for another. Check it out. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=main


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Dave, thank you again for your information. I read quite a few of the articles on Sabine's website in relation to the EFA's & the Glucosamine & Chondroiten - and I think the Orijen Fish will definitely provide Lola with what she needs. The Omega 6 to Omega 3 ratio is really good and the level of Glucosamine & Chondroiten is really good too considering Lola is only a 6 lb dog. She should actually get all she needs of those supplements too.
Now the only trick is to get her to eat it. As per usual with Lola, she ate it with gusto when I brought it home yesterday and today she's not super interested. I'm still mixing it with her other kibble though and I am going to be the more stubborn in this case. She's going to have to learn to eat it because she needs to - especially for the next 3 months. If at that point it hasn't made a difference for her and we have to perform the FHO surgery we can look at mixing her food up a bit and trying to get the supplements into her in a different way. (I just really prefer she gets it from her food, then as a supplement to her food).

Do you have some particular concerns with Molly? What are you feeding her presently?

Thank you again for sharing your valuable knowledge Dave, you've really helped Lola and I develop a course of action here - both with her food and with her training! Thank you!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sandy ,no Molly will eat anything, we give her Evo and cooked human food. Just watch about mixing kibble, Sabine really doesn't recommend it. You can change once in awhile after a few months but if you mix you might be counteracting things. She does talk there about introducing a new food. And you must realize that it takes two to three months to notice a difference sometimes. In your situation I would pay $22 for an assessment. It is more complicated than you and I might think.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Okay, thanks again Dave. I will get the assessment done, it's a very small price to pay for good health for Lola. 

I appreciate your help,
Sandy


----------



## LaV (Jan 9, 2009)

Sandy,

I am also new to this site. However, what was the scare/ or symptoms Lola
experienced that she may need FHO surgery? How old is she?

I will not get my puppy until April.

Shelley


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Shelley, it's a bit of a long story - but you can read about it in the Health Questions & Concerns Forum under "Lola's Leg".

Here's the link for you: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7572

I'm really glad you found this Forum because the people have been so helpful this past week with my Lola. Rest assured that it was nothing genetic that caused this problem for Lola, but looks like it happened because of injury's that occurred when she was a tiny puppy. (She's only 6 lbs at 9 1/2 months old - so we're guessing the injuries probably happened before we ever got her - which was at 10 or 12 weeks.)

Good luck with your new baby Shelley. One thing I can tell you about Lola is that she is the most loving, happy, confident little dog I've ever had. She loves everyone, every child and every animal. If this is your first Havanese I'm sure you won't be disappointed at all!

Sandy & Lola


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great idea Sandy , when you do fill out the questionaire make sure at the bottom to give her all the details, the more info the better. Yeah ,its always better to get the advice of a professional . You wouldn't want to be blaming yourself down the road if she had a problem. Good going. You are being very responsible. It is a small price to pay.


----------



## LaV (Jan 9, 2009)

Sandy

Thank you for sharing your story. I hope Lola does not need
surgery.

I am excited about getting our new family member. We had
a Tibetan Terrier who passed last March.

I am reviewing some of the past discussions - the one on clicker training and
someone recommended Broitman and Lippmen's training DVDs.

I also investigating immunizations and raw meat/high protein food.

Shelley


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I want to follow this thread. Thanks for the responses so far. My two eat the Orijen for breakfast but they also don't need it everyday. I set it out each day and if they are hungry, they actually eat it dry. At night, they eat a lower protein kibble and if they ate the Orijen, I cut the kibble and meat at night. This seems to work for my two.


----------



## LaV (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will check out the Origen website.
Shelley


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Orijen fish*

supposedly has the least amount of potential allergens in it as well. My dogs will eat this and that is unusual for a dry food!

Good luck with your sweet little one!

Orijen has only good reports that I know of.


----------



## LaV (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,

Where do you buy Orijen food from. I live in San Diego.

Shelley


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Check their site for info on retailers near you:

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/about/


----------



## LaV (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,

Your Tucker looks sweet. Thanks for the info. It appears Anaheim Hills, near LA, is the closest to us.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri, your new siggy of Tucker is so cute! I love it 
Todd ate Orijen for a couple of months but we switched to EVO because He was having soft poop on Orijen.
I like the product though and he ate it really well.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Eva said:


> Sheri, your new siggy of Tucker is so cute! I love it
> Todd ate Orijen for a couple of months but we switched to EVO because He was having soft poop on Orijen.
> I like the product though and he ate it really well.


Eva , your Todd is a cutie the only other short haired Havanese I have seen was when we took Molly to puppy classes. Your example just shows that you can have two of the best dog foods and one of them might not be suitable for your dog. Every dog is truly unique.


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

DAJsMom said:


> I've noticed a big jump in Dusty's energy level since we started the Orijen. We're happy with the switch so far.


That happened with Noa, too. Not that she ever lacked energy, but she started acting more confident and playful when we switched to Orijen.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Just curious how big your hav's are. Lola is 6 lbs- to me the kibble seems awfully big for her. Are your Hav's making out okay with the larger size kibble? Is there anyone with a tiny have like Lola that is making out okay with it?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sandypants said:


> Just curious how big your hav's are. Lola is 6 lbs- to me the kibble seems awfully big for her. Are your Hav's making out okay with the larger size kibble? Is there anyone with a tiny have like Lola that is making out okay with it?


Todd was about 7-8 lbs when he was eating Orijen.
It looked really big to me but he ate it really well.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Eva, I'm going to try to be more stubborn than her. She is eating it, just not like the first day. 
Just to keep you all posted - I have started the process in getting a consultation done with Sabine from Better Dog Care (She's a doggy nutritionist) so I am looking forward to hearing what she has to say.
Take care everyone,
Sandy & Lola


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sandy, I'll be interested to read what she comes up with for Lola, if it seems really applicable or not. I might be interested in checking her out for Tucker, too.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Sheri, I will definitely post my results. It may take a little while to get them, I first have to fill out a questionaire for Lola then wait for Sabine to analyze it. Just keep an eye out. I'll make sure I'll post it on this thread and also start a new thread so that whoever is interested will see.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

My two also prefer the fish and will eat it dry.


----------

